# HEMUS 2008 International Defence Exhibition Bulgaria



## armyreco (May 29, 2008)

Hello,

I'm to Bulgaria for the HEMUS 2008, the International Defence Equipment Exhibition to the city of Plovdiv.

See the laste defence news and pictures gallery, static show and firing demonstration.






More to Army Recognition - Home

Greetings.

Alain


----------

